# what is it and what is it used for



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I came across this 3 point mounted mystery while watching a youtube video on the recovery of an 50's era Willy's Jeep from a barn, the bloke doing the video said what it was, but no amount of rerunning the video can I pick up what this is called, I can see it is a 3 point mounted winch of some sort but just need the name so I can chase it up to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

skidding winch for logging


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Yup definitely a log skidder


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I had a feeling that this had something to do with skidding logs, but had to ask.
Thanks all


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

That is a top of the line Finnish-made Farmi logging winch powered by the tractor's PTO.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

found it, interesting piece of gear.


----------

